# Getting new PC



## Constance (Jun 24, 2007)

My old PC, a Dell XP, is worn out. The letters are worn off the most used keys, the S pad is gone, and my portals are wallered out. So DH has ordered me new one, a Dell Inspiron. 
Thing being, I have to get all my files on CD's so I can load them onto the new machine, and I've had a devil of time getting my pictures to load. I finally discovered that my temporary files, where I kept my recipes, was very full, and that's where the photo images are stored until they're written onto the CD. 
So...I put all my recipes on CD's, then deleted the recipe files, and was finally able to get my photo's recorded. 

What I have no idea about is how to get my bookmarks and passwords transferred. If I log in with my same password from a different computer, will it still work?


----------



## Hungry (Jun 25, 2007)

*New Computer*

You will not have any problem using your passwords on any comuter.

Your new computer will porbably come with the "VISTA" OS.

The folowing will work on Win XP.  Not sure about VISTA??

 To move your bookmaks (Favorites Places) From one computer to another:
 Go to:
FILE
    IMPORT AND EXPORT

The follow the instructions in the Wizard.

Good Luck
Charlie


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 25, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> What I have no idea about is how to get my bookmarks and passwords transferred. If I log in with my same password from a different computer, will it still work?


Constance, this is courtesy of my DH.  

The easiest way to transfer your bookmarks is if you have a webmail account such as hotmail, Yahoo, Gmail, etc.

If you have a Yahoo email account, Yahoo offers a separate tool to help you transfer bookmarks from one computer to another.  It is called 'My Bookmarks' and you can navigate to it (from your Yahoo email to the main Yahoo page to My Bookmarks) after you log in your Yahoo email account.  Yahoo Bookmarks has clear instructions on how to carry out the transfer depending on the type of browser (Internet Explorer, Firefox, Opera, etc) you have.

If you are using the Firefox browser (or if you manage to discover the equivalent procedure in the case of Internet Explorer), the above process can be simplified as follows:

1. Open your browser and click on 'Bookmarks.'  In the dropdown menu that opens, click on 'Organize Bookmarks.'  In the Bookmarks Manager window that opens, click 'File' and in the dropdown menu that opens, click 'Export.'  A popup window opens asking you for details on where/how to save your bookmarks.  For simplicity, leave the file name (bookmarks.html) as is and under 'Save In' on top, choose to save it on your PC's desktop.  Close all other windows and go back to your browser.

2. Log in to your webmail account and email your exported bookmarks as an email attachment to yourself.

3. Go to your new computer, open your browser, log in to your web email account, find and open the email you sent to yourself, and download the attachment to the desktop of your new PC.

4. In your browser, click 'Bookmarks,' 'Manage Bookmarks,' 'File,' and 'Import.'  An import wizard opens suggesting various sources of the file to be imported.  Select from 'File' and click 'Next.'  A window will open where you have to navigate in the 'Look In' area to your desktop and then find your bookmarks.html file, select it, and click 'Open.'  This transfers your old bookmarks file into the existing one in your new PC.

5. Because the existing bookmarks file in your new PC was not originally empty, the bookmarks you imported will be added to the old ones, which will necessitate some weeding out of duplicate or unneeded bookmarks.  You can simplify this process by weeding out unneeded bookmarks in your new PC's bookmarks file BEFORE you import your old bookmarks and create a big file that is not too easy to handle.

As for your passwords, it is better to copy them by hand or better still create new ones for added security.

Good luck!


----------



## Constance (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the help! I will print up your advice and save it.


----------

